# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Ρεύμα Κορυφής [εκκίνηση μοτέρ]

## JimKarvo

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος [οικονομικός!] να βρω το πόσο ρεύμα καταναλώνει μια συσκευή κατά την εκκίνηση της? Γιατί θέλω στο άμεσο μέλλον να βάλω στο σπίτι το ψυγείο να δουλεύει, και θέλω να δω πόσο ρεύμα καταναλώνει κατά την εκκίνηση, να υπολογίσω τι Inverter να πάρω...

Edit: Ίσως.. με κάποιο AC, αναλογικό, Αμπερόμετρο???

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, αλλά πώς θα προλάβεις να διαβάσεις την ένδειξη; Θες αμπερόμετρο με λειτουργία συγκράτησης της μέγιστης τιμής. Αλλά και πάλι μπορεί να μην κάνεις δουλειά. Χοντρικά τα ρεύματα εκκινήσεως των κινητήρων είναι 10 -  12 φορές το ονομαστικό.

----------


## κολας

παντος για τον εντοπισμό διατομής του καλοδίου ισχύει ο ακόλουθος τύπος: Ιs=Iονομαστικό χ 1,25        επειδή σε κυνητήρες έχουμε ρεύμα εκκίνησης. αφου βρείς την διατομή μπωρείς να βρεις και τα αμπερ.

----------


## JimKarvo

Θα μπορέσω να δω μέχρι που θα πάει.. έστω εικονικά.. Αν πλησιάσει πχ το 1, θα ξέρω ότι θέλω περίπου 300Watt εκκίνηση...
Υπάρχει όμως τέτοιο αμπερόμετρο? [με ψηφιακό, δεν ξέρω.. θα πρέπει να ανανεώνει τις μετρήσεις πάααρα πολύ γρήγορα!!!]

----------


## FILMAN

> παντος για τον εντοπισμό διατομής του καλοδίου ισχύει ο ακόλουθος τύπος: Ιs=Iονομαστικό χ 1,25 επειδή σε κυνητήρες έχουμε ρεύμα εκκίνησης. αφου βρείς την διατομή μπωρείς να βρεις και τα αμπερ.



 Τι είναι αυτά που λες ρε φίλε, αν σε ένα μοτέρ βάλω άλλο καλώδιο θα αλλάξει το ρεύμα εκκινήσεως; Έλεος πια...

----------


## FILMAN

> Υπάρχει όμως τέτοιο αμπερόμετρο? [με ψηφιακό, δεν ξέρω.. θα πρέπει να ανανεώνει τις μετρήσεις πάααρα πολύ γρήγορα!!!]



Έτσι! :Wink:

----------


## JimKarvo

Επ επ! Ηρεμία παρακαλώ :P

Μάλλον πάω για αναλογικό.. Ψηφιακό, με μεγαλό ρυθμό ανανέωσης των δεδομένων, θα είναι ακριβή λύση... για μια φορά που το χρειάζομαι!

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν υπάρχει αναλογικό με συγκράτηση μέγιστης τιμής. Αλλά γιατί θες να μετρήσεις το ρεύμα εκκινήσεως του ψυγείου; Ένα inverter μπορεί να δώσει ρεύμα μεγαλύτερο από το απαιτούμενο για λίγο.

----------


## JimKarvo

Γιατί δεν αξίζει να πληρώσω λεφτά για ένα inverter 2000W την στιγμή που μπορεί να με καλύψει ένα ινβερτερ 200watt...

Αν αρχίζω να παίζω με ασφάλειες? Δηλαδή να βάλω 10Α και να αρχίζω να πέφτω, μέχρι να δω που θα αρχίζει να καίει ασφάλεια?

----------


## firewalker

> Τι είναι αυτά που λες ρε φίλε, αν σε ένα μοτέρ βάλω άλλο καλώδιο θα αλλάξει το ρεύμα εκκινήσεως; Έλεος πια...



Όχι αλλά ένα κατασκευαστής για να βρει τι καλώδιο θα βάλει βλέπει το ρεύμα εκκίνησης και βρίσκει την διατομή που πρέπει να έχει το καλώδιο. Οπότε εάν γνωρίζεις την διατομή του καλωδίου μπορείς να βρεις το ρεύμα εκκίνησης.

Αυτό κατάλαβα εγώ.

Βέβαια η παραπάνω μέθοδος δεν είναι η καλύτερη. Π.χ. ο κατασκευαστής μπορεί να βάζει σε όλα τα μοτέρ του, ανεξαρτήτου ρεύματος εκκίνησης, ένα καλώδιο που τα "πιάνει" όλα.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Μια ασφάλεια για να καεί θέλει χρόνο. Ακόμα και οι γρήγορες. Δεν χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιήσεις inverter με ικανότητα παροχής μόνιμου ρεύματος όσο και το ρεύμα εκκινήσεως του ψυγείου. Πολλά inverter έχουν την ικανότητα να δίνουν παραπανίσιο ρεύμα για λίγο χρόνο ακριβώς για την εκκίνηση τέτοιων φορτίων. Έλεγξε κατά πόσο το inverter που λες να πάρεις έχει κάτι τέτοιο. Ίσως έχει και ρύθμιση του χρόνου καθυστέρησης ενεργοποίησης της προστασίας υπερφόρτωσης.

----------


## 167vasgio

μπορείς να το κάνεις με μια αντίσταση και έναν ανιχνευτή κορυφής τάσης..αλλά χάνεις λίγο σε ακρίβεια,,

----------


## FILMAN

> Όχι αλλά ένα κατασκευαστής για να βρει τι καλώδιο θα βάλει βλέπει το ρεύμα εκκίνησης και βρίσκει την διατομή που πρέπει να έχει το καλώδιο. (Όχι, το καλώδιο διαστασιολογείται ανάλογα με το μόνιμο ρεύμα κανονικής λειτουργίας και όχι με το ρεύμα εκκινήσεως. Π.χ. για ρεύμα 63Α θέλουμε καλώδιο διατομής 16mm^2. Ένας κινητήρας με ονομαστικό ρεύμα 6Α (δηλ. ισχύος 1400W) έχει ρεύμα εκκινήσεως γύρω στα 60Α. Πόσους κινητήρες 1400W έχεις δει καλωδιωμένους με αγωγούς 16mm^2; Δεν είναι εξωφρενικό; Εξαιρέσεις μπορεί να υπάρξουν σε εφαρμογές με μεγάλο χρόνο εκκινήσεως κινητήρων (μπορεί να φτάσει και το 1 λεπτό), αλλά εκεί πάλι λαμβάνονται πρόσθετα μέτρα μείωσης του ρεύματος εκκινήσεως, δηλ. δεν εφαρμόζεται κατευθείαν ολόκληρη η τάση τροφοδοσίας για την εκκίνηση του κινητήρα.) Οπότε εάν γνωρίζεις την διατομή του καλωδίου μπορείς να βρεις το ρεύμα εκκίνησης. (Κι αυτό είναι λάθος. Όπως ξέρεις, το λεπτότερο καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιείται είναι διατομής 0.75mm^2 κατάλληλο για 6Α. Άρα, όλοι οι κινητήρες με ονομαστικό ρεύμα από 6Α και κάτω, μπορούν να είναι ενωμένοι με καλώδιο 0.75mm^2. Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Ότι όλοι οι κινητήρες με ονομαστικό ρεύμα λειτουργίας από 0 ως 6Α έχουν το ίδιο ρεύμα εκκινήσεως; )
> 
> Αυτό κατάλαβα εγώ.
> 
> Βέβαια η παραπάνω μέθοδος δεν είναι η καλύτερη. Π.χ. ο κατασκευαστής μπορεί να βάζει σε όλα τα μοτέρ του, ανεξαρτήτου ρεύματος εκκίνησης, ένα καλώδιο που τα "πιάνει" όλα.



Είδες; Έπιασες το νόημα!

----------


## FILMAN

> μπορείς να το κάνεις με μια αντίσταση και έναν ανιχνευτή κορυφής τάσης..αλλά χάνεις λίγο σε ακρίβεια,,



Μμμμ, αυτό ίσως να πετύχει!

----------


## JimKarvo

Βασίλη, μπορείς να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος? Δεν θέλω ακρίβεια, μιας και με ενδιαφέρει χοντρικά..

Τα περισσότερα ινβερτερ έχουν διπλάσιο ρεύμα εκκίνησης... Αλλά το μοτέρ μπορεί να θέλει ως και 10πλάσια ένταση για να ξεκινήσει.. κύκλωμα σοφτ σταρτ, δεν υπάρχει ε?

----------


## JimKarvo

**Ανιχνευτής κορυφής τάσης? έτσι τον ζητάω? πόσο μπορεί να έχει? [Τάσης ή έντασης???]

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, δεν τον παίρνεις έτοιμο, τον φτιάχνεις εσύ...

----------


## JimKarvo

Κύκλωμα?  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## 167vasgio

βάζεις σε σειρά μια μικρή αντίσταση με αρκετά watt αντοχή και σέ αυτή παράλληλα έναν τελεστικό ως διαφορικό(για να μετράει την πτώση τάσης πάνω της) και αυτός θα δίνει είσοδο σε ένα κυκλωμα με δυο τελεστικούς που θα δουλεύουν ως ανιχνευτής κορυφής... έτσι μετράς την τάση πάνω στην αντίσταση με τον πρώτο τελεστικό και με τους άλλους δύο κρατάς στην έξοδοτην μέγιστη τάση που έβγαλε η αντίσταση... και I=V/R

----------


## FILMAN

Άν το υπολογίσεις ώστε η έξοδος του 1ου τελεστικού να είναι μεγάλη, δεν χρειάζεσαι τους άλλους δυο τελεστικούς παρά μόνο μια δίοδο κι ένα μικρό πυκνωτή. Άντε και ένα απομονωτή για να μπορέσεις να διαβάσεις την τάση του πυκνωτή με το πολύμετρο.

----------


## 167vasgio

> Άν το υπολογίσεις ώστε η έξοδος του 1ου τελεστικού να είναι μεγάλη, δεν χρειάζεσαι τους άλλους δυο τελεστικούς παρά μόνο μια δίοδο κι ένα μικρό πυκνωτή. Άντε και ένα απομονωτή για να μπορέσεις να διαβάσεις την τάση του πυκνωτή με το πολύμετρο.



why not ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του...  :Rolleyes: 

ε ναι .,. και αυτούς τους είπα 2 ... ο ένας buffer θα είναι

----------


## JimKarvo

Κυκλωματάκι δεν έχουμε, ε? :frown:

----------


## FILMAN

Έτοιμο, όχι...

----------


## 167vasgio

nope αλλά αν κάνεις ένα ψαχτίρι για voltage peek detector θα πάρεις μια ιδέα

----------


## JimKarvo

Λέει τίποτις?

----------


## 167vasgio

κάτι τέτοιο έλεγα για το δεύτερο κομμάτι.,.,απο εκεί και πέρα για τιμές αντιστάσεων, το πρώτο κομμάτι  κλπ ... αν προλάβω θα στα ανεβάσω αύριο.

----------


## FILMAN

Α ρε Δημήτρη, δυστυχώς πνίγομαι αλλιώς θα σούφτιαχνα κι εγώ ένα σχεδιάκι...

----------


## JimKarvo

Φίλλιπα.. Ειλικρινά σε ευχαριστώ! Κοίτα, το όλο θέμα είναι ότι θέλω να βάλω ψυγείο στο σπίτι.. Η απλή λύση είναι να το βάλω στο κοινόχρηστο.. ή ωραία λύση είναι να το βάλω στο φωτοβολταϊκό.. απλά δεν θέλω να σκάσω ένα κάρο λεφτά, καθώς υπάρχουν ένα σωρό άλλες υποχρεώσεις..

Άρα όποτε μπορείς να μου το φτιάξεις.. θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος [Κερνάω Μπύρες :P]!

Εδώ θα είμαστε, δεν χανόμαστε!

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Σε προσωπικό επίπεδο , πλήρωσα ένα σχετικό τίμημα και αγόρασα το FLUKE 87-5 (V)  Βιομηχανικό πολύμετρο τελευταίας γενιάς .
True RMS , με φοβερό επεξεργαστή ,  και  δυνατότητες Min/Average/Max ... ακριβός αυτό που ψάχνετε ..

Και μόλις .. λέω μόλις ... πήρα και την ειδική αμπεροτσιμπίδα AC/DC , 
η οποία είναι για να συνεργάζεται με τέτοιας γενιάς πολύμετρα.

Μακαρι να υπήρχε οικονομικότερος τρόπος ,
για να μετράς  Inverter παλμό-τροφοδοτικά και λοιπά ..  αλλά δεν ..   

Την δυνατότητα Min/Average/Max = Χαμηλή - μεσαία - Υψηλή ( καταγραφή και αποθήκευση δεδομένων ) 
Την έχω δει και στην μεσαία κατηγορία οργάνων των 150€

----------


## Phatt

Να πω και γω την ρηχη ιδεα μου, πιθανον λαθος, γιατι μου φαινεται τοσο απλο που φανταζομαι οτι θα το ειχε σκεφτει καποιος πριν απο μενα...
Δε μπορει ο Δημητρης να μετριασει λιγο το προβλημα του εαν βαλει πυκνωτη-ες οι οποιοι θα "βοηθουν" το ψυγειο να καλυψει τις απαιτησεις σε ρευμα εκκινησης;

----------


## JimKarvo

Χμ.. ίσως είναι μια καλή ιδέα να μπορέσω να καλύψω το ρεύμα εκκίνησης του ψυγείου με πυκνωτές.. Αλλά γίνεται? Ας μας πει κάποιος ειδικός την γνώμη του!

Κυριάκο.. δηλαδή, πόσο πήγε το μαλλί???

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Κυριάκο.. δηλαδή, πόσο πήγε το μαλλί???



Το μαλλί μου, με ευκαιριακές αγορές , πηγε στα 183€ το όργανο (USA) .
Στα 71€ η ειδική τσιμπίδα .. Paris France .. 
Και ένα κατοστάρικο, κάποια FLUKE έχτρα, κροκόδειλους - βελόνες επέκτασης ακροδεκτών πολυμέτρου ,  ζώνες πρόσδεσης σταθερού σημείου-  και με μαγνήτη , μαλακή θήκη ,  και σκληρή βαλίτσα πατέντα ..  

Πες 360€  

Στην Βιτρίνα πάει αλλού η βαλίτσα .. Υπολόγισε για Ελλάδα 450-500 μόνο το όργανο. 
Και 230-260 η τσιμπίδα .   
750€ Αεράτα ..

Και άμα επαιρνα και τα έχτρα από Ελλάδα , θα έφτανα τα 900+ €

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Χμ.. ίσως είναι μια καλή ιδέα να μπορέσω να καλύψω το ρεύμα εκκίνησης του ψυγείου με πυκνωτές.. Αλλά γίνεται? Ας μας πει κάποιος ειδικός την γνώμη του!



Και οι πυκνωτές θέλουν φαγάκι ..  εκτός αν φορτώνουν πρώτοι, και με ενα ρελε καθυστέρησης , μπαίνουν στο κύκλωμα φορτισμένοι.  

Η ουσία είναι να βρεις την διαφορά Min/Average/Max .
Για να ξέρεις τι δυναμικό σου λείπει , ώστε να δεις εάν καλύπτετε από πυκνωτές. 
Οι μεγάλες χωρητικότητες στα πολλά βολτ είναι δαπανηροί . 

Πόσα βολτ θα βγάζει το ινβερτερ ?

----------


## JimKarvo

Την δεύτερη λύση σκέφτηκα.. να φορτώνουν πρώτοι, και σιγά σιγά!

230V

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Το σιγά σιγά δεν παίζει ρόλο ..  θεώρησε τους ως μηδαμινό φορτίο. 
Πισω από το ρελε , θα είναι πάντα φορτισμένοι .. όσο λειτουργεί το ινβέρτερ .

----------


## JimKarvo

Και αυτοί θα βοηθάνε το ψυγείο όταν ξεκινάει το μοτέρ, χωρίς να ζητούν απότομα ρεύμα από το inverter?

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλλιπα.. Ειλικρινά σε ευχαριστώ! Κοίτα, το όλο θέμα είναι ότι θέλω να βάλω ψυγείο στο σπίτι.. Η απλή λύση είναι να το βάλω στο κοινόχρηστο.. ή ωραία λύση είναι να το βάλω στο φωτοβολταϊκό.. απλά δεν θέλω να σκάσω ένα κάρο λεφτά, καθώς υπάρχουν ένα σωρό άλλες υποχρεώσεις..
> 
> Άρα όποτε μπορείς να μου το φτιάξεις.. θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος [Κερνάω Μπύρες :P]!
> 
> Εδώ θα είμαστε, δεν χανόμαστε!



Δυστυχώς δεν πίνω μπύρες! :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

> Σε προσωπικό επίπεδο , πλήρωσα ένα σχετικό τίμημα και αγόρασα το FLUKE 87-5 (V) Βιομηχανικό πολύμετρο τελευταίας γενιάς .
> True RMS , με φοβερό επεξεργαστή , και δυνατότητες Min/Average/Max ... ακριβός αυτό που ψάχνετε ..
> 
> Και μόλις .. λέω μόλις ... πήρα και την ειδική αμπεροτσιμπίδα AC/DC , 
> η οποία είναι για να συνεργάζεται με τέτοιας γενιάς πολύμετρα.
> 
> Μακαρι να υπήρχε οικονομικότερος τρόπος ,
> για να μετράς Inverter παλμό-τροφοδοτικά και λοιπά .. αλλά δεν .. 
> 
> ...



Κυριάκο γίνεται και μ'αυτό που λέμε... Όπως ακριβώς για να υπολογίσεις πόσο κάνει 5+3 δεν χρειάζεσαι απαραίτητα υπολογιστή με windows που να τρέχει την εφαρμογή "Αριθμομηχανή" αλλά σου αρκεί κι ένα απλό κομπιουτεράκι, έτσι κι εδώ.

----------


## FILMAN

> Να πω και γω την ρηχη ιδεα μου, πιθανον λαθος, γιατι μου φαινεται τοσο απλο που φανταζομαι οτι θα το ειχε σκεφτει καποιος πριν απο μενα...
> Δε μπορει ο Δημητρης να μετριασει λιγο το προβλημα του εαν βαλει πυκνωτη-ες οι οποιοι θα "βοηθουν" το ψυγειο να καλυψει τις απαιτησεις σε ρευμα εκκινησης;



Όχι, γιατί εδώ έχουμε εναλασσόμενο...

----------


## FILMAN

> Και οι πυκνωτές θέλουν φαγάκι .. εκτός αν φορτώνουν πρώτοι, και με ενα ρελε καθυστέρησης , μπαίνουν στο κύκλωμα φορτισμένοι. 
> 
> Η ουσία είναι να βρεις την διαφορά Min/Average/Max .
> Για να ξέρεις τι δυναμικό σου λείπει , ώστε να δεις εάν καλύπτετε από πυκνωτές. 
> Οι μεγάλες χωρητικότητες στα πολλά βολτ είναι δαπανηροί . 
> 
> Πόσα βολτ θα βγάζει το ινβερτερ ?



Δεν είναι θέμα μεγέθους ή κόστους των πυκνωτών, είναι ότι αποθηκεύουν συνεχές και όχι εναλασσόμενο. Το ψυγείο για να δουλέψει θέλει εναλασσόμενο.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Κυριάκο γίνεται και μ'αυτό που λέμε... Όπως ακριβώς για να υπολογίσεις πόσο κάνει 5+3 δεν χρειάζεσαι απαραίτητα υπολογιστή με windows που να τρέχει την εφαρμογή "Αριθμομηχανή" αλλά σου αρκεί κι ένα απλό κομπιουτεράκι, έτσι κι εδώ.



Φίλιππε , αυτά που ήξερες να τα ξεχάσεις ... (εκπαιδευτική σκοπιά )
Εδω έχουμε νέα κόλπα , έβαλα και το θέμα περί True RMS,
και πήρα περιορισμένες απαντήσεις ...   

Και από μια σκοπιά είναι φυσιολογικό , ή ίδια η βιομηχανία από το 1995 και έπειτα *ξεκίνησε* να βγάζει τέτοια διαγνωστικά εργαλεία .. 
Και από το 2004 και έπειτα άρχισαν να γίνονται ευρέως γνωστά (True RMS).  

Δεν υπάρχει ποια 5+3 ,εκτός εάν μιλάμε για ρεύμα δικτύου και λάμπες.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Δεν είναι θέμα μεγέθους ή κόστους των πυκνωτών, είναι ότι αποθηκεύουν συνεχές και όχι εναλασσόμενο. Το ψυγείο για να δουλέψει θέλει εναλασσόμενο.



Μάλλον μπερδεύτηκες , μιλάμε για φιλτράρισμα στο εναλλασσόμενο, 
με πυκνωτές για εναλλασσόμενο...Εφόσον δίνει από ινβέρτερ ..  

Εαν το μυαλό σου πήγε σε ηλεκτρολυτικούς , κακός πήγε .    :Smile:

----------


## cycler

> Μάλλον μπερδεύτηκες , μιλάμε για φιλτράρισμα στο εναλλασσόμενο, 
> με πυκνωτές για εναλλασσόμενο...Εφόσον δίνει από ινβέρτερ .. 
> 
> Εαν το μυαλό σου πήγε σε ηλεκτρολυτικούς , κακός πήγε .



Η χρήση πυκνωτών για μείωση αρχικού ρεύματος που χρειάζεται να δώσει μια πηγή όταν συνδέεται το φορτίο ή σε γρήγορα μεταβατικά φαινόμενα έχει νόημα μόνο σε DC τροφοδοτικά. Καλά ίσως και σε AC αλλά όχι στην έξοδο!

Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να συνδέσεις πυκνωτές πάνω σε AC κατανάλωση τυχαία φορτισμένους σε μια οποιαδήποτε στιγμή και να μειώσεις το ρεύμα εκκίνησης. Να το αυξήσεις ναι.

Αν εννοείς να έχεις μόνιμα μεγάλους σε χωρητικότητα πυκνωτές συνδεδεμένους στι Inverter χωρίς φορτίο, ρώτα τον κατασκευαστή του Inverter αν δουλεύει με καθαρά χωρητικό φορτίο και υπολόγισε την μεταβατική ταλάντωση μόλις συνδεθεί το επαγωγικό φορτίο του κινητήρα του ψυγείου.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Για τα ινβέρτερ η συζήτηση δεν τελειώνει ποτέ .. 

Η μάλλον τελειώνει .. όταν θα πληρώσεις το τίμημα , για να πάρεις το ποιο βελτιστοποιημένο, από κατασκευαστική άποψη , το οποίο δεν θα χρειάζεται γιατροσόφια .. 

Εχω δυο καλά βιντεακια , αλλά είναι στα Αγγλικά , 
μιλάνε για το True RMS - Inverters - κλπ.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_F3x5rAJpE"]YouTube- True RMS (DMM) Digital Multimeters for Computer Techs[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI_e3dF14eg"]YouTube- Measure Computer Power Factor Watts VA[/ame]

----------

